# Delicious Thai Beef for the Crock Pot



## justpiano (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for the inconvenience but you can find this and other recipes at the site in my signature.   My posts have been overly censored or edited by site admins and it is frustrating, so I'm removing my contributions..    I've joined about two dozen forums over the years and all but this one have encouraged a spirit of information sharing so long as it was not annoying.  My posts have been as on-topic as anything enjoyed in other forums, so not sure what the big deal is here.  Sorry to leave but thanks for the discussion.


----------



## marajo (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for the recipe and lil' bit of crock pot talk. Re:peppers in your recipe. Do you clean out the seeds or just finely mince the whole pepper?  Is this similar to that tasty dish your friend brought you from his family restaurant?


----------



## justpiano (Jan 10, 2007)

marajo said:
			
		

> thanks for the recipe and lil' bit of crock pot talk. Re:peppers in your recipe. Do you clean out the seeds or just finely mince the whole pepper?  Is this similar to that tasty dish your friend brought you from his family restaurant?



this dish is very different from the chicken curry recipe Madras-style I posted separately.  primariliy, indian food doesn't use coconut milk.  if that's what you're asking about... if you're talking about the Egyptian fellow mentioned at the beginning of the recipe, then yes it is the exact same dish.

i personally chop the entire pepper, but you could de-seed it first if desired.  I'd rather use an entire pepper, including seeds, but just use fewer peppers, rather than use several peppers without the seeds.  the seeds are part of the flavor too, not just the spice, in my opinion.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2007)

I've cooked Thai food 3 times in 6 days so THANKS for this recipe!!!!!


----------



## timryan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Yes, this is awesome!*

I was searching for Thai recipes and saw this post.  I had to comment that this is a very declivous dish!  I started making this after having it years ago in a little Thai restaurant in Prescott,  AZ.  Green Thai Curry Beef is my favorite and when you say it’s addicting, you're not kidding!  Especially if you love Thai food.  Boiling the roast for several hours makes it melt in your mouth and the coconut mild suace is amazing.  I however, love it with rice on the side.  I will sometimes make this just for myself when I'm craving it.

One thing, I noticed your recipe did not include fish sauce?  I always add a teaspoon of fish sauce to my recipe.  Try it, it's good.


----------



## justpiano (Jan 11, 2007)

timryan said:
			
		

> I was searching for Thai recipes and saw this post.  I had to comment that this is a very declivous dish!  I started making this after having it years ago in a little Thai restaurant in Prescott,  AZ.  Green Thai Curry Beef is my favorite and when you say it’s addicting, you're not kidding!  Especially if you love Thai food.  Boiling the roast for several hours makes it melt in your mouth and the coconut mild suace is amazing.  I however, love it with rice on the side.  I will sometimes make this just for myself when I'm craving it.
> 
> One thing, I noticed your recipe did not include fish sauce?  I always add a teaspoon of fish sauce to my recipe.  Try it, it's good.



Now you've got me curious.  My recipe is definitely of a red color, thanks to the tomato sauce. But you mention Green curry.  What may I ask makes yours green?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for the recipe justpiano. copied for future attempts.

i really like chuck roasts when cubed in the crock pot, so i may try those.


----------



## timryan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Green Curry Beef*

[FONT=&quot]We're not talking Green Eggs & Ham green!  Haha.  You can use green curry or in your case red curry.  Slight difference in flavor.  The coconut milk doesn't turn dark green, but rather a very light light hue of green. So slight you have to stare at it to see the green. [/FONT]


----------



## timryan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Green Curry Shrimp*

Check out this shrimp dish with green curry!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tnt-laotian-green-prawn-curry-30890.html?highlight=Thai



			
				justpiano said:
			
		

> Now you've got me curious.  My recipe is definitely of a red color, thanks to the tomato sauce. But you mention Green curry.  What may I ask makes yours green?


----------



## justpiano (Jan 11, 2007)

timryan said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]We're not talking Green Eggs & Ham green!  Haha.  You can use green curry or in your case red curry.  Slight difference in flavor.  The coconut milk doesn't turn dark green, but rather a very light light hue of green. So slight you have to stare at it to see the green. [/FONT]



What makes it green?  I see yours uses curry paste, so who knows what's in that.  Personally I avoid store-bought curry combinations and prefer to make the curry from scratch.  In this case, the red curry is from tomatos.


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 16, 2007)

I've never made Thai food before, and I want to try this.  If you used curry paste or fish sauce, how much would you use.


----------



## justpiano (Jan 16, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I've never made Thai food before, and I want to try this.  If you used curry paste or fish sauce, how much would you use.



Hi.. I personally wouldn't know because I've never used curry paste or fish sauce.  This dish is probably easier to make without them... It really would depend what the actual ingredients are in your curry paste.  If they overlap with what is already in the list, I personally might try cutting the affected ingredients in half, and then using a reasonable amount of paste, which would probably add additional spices not mentioned in this recipe and could be good.

The only "Thai" really about this recipe is the coconut milk...


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 18, 2007)

I made your recipe and I added 2 tablespoons red curry paste and 2 tablespoons fish sauce plus 2 red bell peppers and it was yummy.  Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## justpiano (Jan 18, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I made your recipe and I added 2 tablespoons red curry paste and 2 tablespoons fish sauce plus 2 red bell peppers and it was yummy.  Thank you for the suggestion.



That is indeed excellent to know!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 18, 2007)

Justpiano - Thai Green curry paste has loads of cilantro in it, as well as vast quantities of fresh green chiles. If you've never tried it, do so but BE CAREFUL - it's searingly hot. It's not even close to Indian "curry". 

If you look at Southern Indian dishes, you'll find they use a lot of coconut milk. Funny though, their food is searingly hot too!!!


----------



## T-roy (Jan 19, 2007)

Made it yesterday, great recipe. Thanks


----------

